# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  Điểm danh các dự án hạ tầng quan trọng tăng sức bật đến  BĐS Nhà Đất Cần Thơ

## tenten

đầu năm 2021, thị trường BĐS Cần Thơ ra mắt sôi động với rất nhiều dự án đô thị đc dự án và phát triển. Vì Sao dẫn cho sự “bùng nổ” này là một quỹ đất sạch cũng như các dự án hạ tầng trọng điểm sắp tới đi trong vận hành, đóng góp phần tạo sức bật đến môi trường này.

bên cạnh đó, chốn ĐBSCL nói chung và Cần Thơ nói riêng nhận được mối liên hệ vô cùng lớn của Chính phủ. theo đó, Bộ hạ tầng giao thông vận tải có kế hoạch thiết kế cũng như đầu tư công trung hạn giai đoạn 2021-2025 vào địa điểm ĐBSCL với 39 dự án dự án trong bốn lĩnh vực: đường bộ, hàng hải, mặt đường thủy trong nước và hàng chưa cùng với tổng mức dự án tầm 118.209 tỷ đồng. việc này tạo ra động lực thúc đẩy đi lên kinh tế xã hội tại địa phương.

tiếp sau đây khi là các dự án công trình cơ sở quan trọng góp phần không giảm sức bật đến thị trường BĐS trên Cần Thơ:

cao tốc Trung Lương – Mỹ Thuận

cao tốc Trung Lương – Mỹ Thuận đã thi công đạt hơn 75% lượng, tuyến chính dài ra hơn 51 Km đã thông, kết nối cùng với tuyến cao tốc thành phố Hồ Chí Minh – Trung Lương. Việc thông đường đường cao tốc từ thành phố Hồ Chí Minh đến Mỹ Thuận, thời điểm dịch chuyển từ thành phố Hồ Chí Minh về Mỹ Thuận được rút ngắn còn khoảng 1 tiếng 45 phút đối với 3 tiếng đi trên Quốc lộ 1 giống như hiện nay. Khi cao tốc Mỹ Thuận – Cần Thơ đc khởi công, hoàn thiện sẽ tham gia với con đường đường cao tốc này, nhằm thông tuyến đường cao tốc từ Thành phố mang tên Bác đến Thủ phủ miền Tây.
tìm hiểu thêm : https://bacmientay.vn/khu-do-thi-hung-phu-ben-tre.html

cao tốc Mỹ Thuận – Cần Thơ

đường cao tốc Mỹ Thuận – Cần Thơ dài ngay 23 Km, dự án công trình có tổng mức đầu tư rộng 4.800 tỷ VNĐ, do Bộ GTVT quản lý dự án. cao tốc Mỹ Thuận – Cần Thơ được thiết kế 6 làn xe, bề rộng lớn nền đường 32m. tuyến cao tốc sẽ căn bản hoàn thành vào năm 2022, đưa vào khai quật mọi giai đoạn một trong những năm 2023. dự án cao tốc Mỹ Thuận – Cần Thơ thuộc tổng thể trục cao tốc từ TP. Hồ Chí Minh đến Cần Thơ và chính là quy trình của trục đường cao tốc Bắc – Nam phía Đông, cũng được Thủ tướng phê duyệt thiết kế liên quan năm 2010.

cao tốc Cần Thơ – Bạc Liêu – Cà Mau

dự án công trình đường cao tốc Cần Thơ – Cà Mau nằm trong hệ thống đường cao tốc phía Nam và là một 2 tuyến trục dọc vào khu vực ĐBSCL. Việc dự án thiết kế còn mới tuyến đường đường cao tốc Cần Thơ – Cà Mau đóng góp phần hoàn tất mạng lưới hạ tầng giao thông địa điểm, kết nối nhiều nội khu tài chính, trung tâm đô thị mới và đầu mối hạ tầng giao thông (cảng hàng không, cảng sông, cảng biển) trên địa bàn nhiều tỉnh – thành phố Hồ Chí Minh như Cần Thơ, Cà Mau, Bạc Liêu. đường cao tốc Cần Thơ – Cà Mau sẽ giúp đỡ giảm áp lực hạ tầng giao thông cho Quốc lộ 1 hiện nay hữu vốn đang được quá tải.

Cầu Mỹ Thuận 2

Cầu Mỹ Thuận 2 là dự án công trình tham gia đoạn đường cao tốc Trung Lương – Mỹ Thuận cũng như đường cao tốc Mỹ Thuận – Cần Thơ. dự án công trình đang trong thời điểm đầu tư, thi công, dự định đưa vào sử dụng trong năm 2023. Cầu Mỹ Thuận 2 khi là công trình do nước ta quy hoạch quy hoạch cũng như xây lắp. dự án công trình có tổng kinh phí đầu tư hơn 5.000 tỉ đồng từ nguồn chi phí Ngân sách chi tiêu, dự kiến hoàn thành trong năm 2023. cùng với đường cao tốc Trung Lương – Mỹ Thuận – Cần Thơ hóa thành động lực lớn, tạo ra điều kiện nhằm khu vực ĐBSCL nói chung và tỉnh Cần Thơ nói riêng phát triển nền kinh tế tài chính, công nghiệp cũng như dịch vụ.
xem thêm : https://bantin24h.org/bds/du-an/khu-do-thi-hung-phu-ben-tre

khu đô thị trung tâm TP. Hồ Chí Minh Cần Thơ

UBND thành phố Hồ Chí Minh Cần Thơ vừa ban hành đưa ra quyết định số 124/QĐ-UBND về việc phê duyệt Đồ án quy hoạch phân khu tỷ lệ 1/5000 quận Bình Thủy, TP.HCM Cần Thơ, cho năm 2030, góc nhìn đến năm 2050. theo quyết định này, khu đô thị truyền thống Ninh Kiều – Bình Thủy thuộc khu đô thị nội khu của thành phố Hồ Chí Minh Cần Thơ, là một trong những nội khu kinh tế, đầu mối quan trọng về giao thông vận tải nội vùng cũng như liên vận quốc tế.

rất có thể thấy với sự phát triển ăn nhập hạ tầng hạ tầng giao thông khu đô thị tại Cần Thơ đã làm đẩy cao giá trị BĐS của địa điểm này. đi theo chiều Ngược lại thị trường Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất đã cũng như đang xuất hiện những đóng góp rất lớn trong sự tiến lên của thành phố Hồ Chí Minh Cần Thơ, giải quyết thị hiếu về nhà sống phong phú đến người dân cũng như đóng góp thêm phần tạo diện mạo đô thị mới đến TP.HCM, hóa thành động lực mang đến nền tài chính địa phương đi lên mạnh mẽ. điển hình nổi bật trong các nhiều khu đô thị, đại đô thị trên Cần Thơ phải nói mang lại khu đại đô thị ngôi sao sáng – Stella Mega City.

Đại khu đô thị ngôi sao – Stella Mega City được phát triển bởi tập đoàn KITA Group, có độ lớn 150 ha cùng với tổng kinh phí dự án hơn 10.000 tỷ đồng, được thiết kế bài bản với tương đối nhiều phân khu tính năng cũng như chuỗi ích lợi chất lượng cao giống như thương mại – thư giãn, tập hợp trường học liên cung cấp, trung tâm phố đi dạo, học viện Golf… Stella Mega City giải pháp sân bay nước ngoài Cần Thơ chỉ hơn 3 phút dịch chuyển.

----------

